# Honda HSS Carburetor Re-jetting How-To-Video



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I though it was about time someone did a video on Re-jetting an HSS.







Handy post from @jrom. 


jrom said:


> These are the forum user recommended_*largest*_jets for your US assembled_HSS_GX snow engine (built from late 2015 to 2018):
> 
> GX200
> #78 – 0.78 mm [.0307"] – Honda part no.: 99101-124-0780
> ...


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

well done vid !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## connor77 (Oct 17, 2017)

Awesome...Thanks!


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Great video,very well done,sure takes all the guess work out changing the jet.


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks. Great video. Just what the doctor ordered. Excellent tips an cautions for anyone who changes or has to clean a carb jet on a Honda.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Outstanding step-by-step video. Great job. Also like the extra material you added to the skid shoes to preserve the bottoms from premature wear. :thumbsup:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive feedback.


where can you get these jets? I looked on ebay but am not searching correctly i guess.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> where can you get these jets? I looked on ebay but am not searching correctly i guess.


 Every Honda dealer has them or can order them. Here's an eBay link to 6-Sigma, where I purchased mine:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Predator-2...d4:m:mNcTajo9s2ihPH_bsfMlUjg&var=531304687234
Here's an eBay search link that will give you lots of results:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=carburetor+jet

Here's a link to the variable jet, but he doesn't have any listed right now:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Adjustable...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice job on the video!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Don't mean to counter tabora (or anyone else who recommends aftermarket), but_if_ you want OE jets, just copy and paste the part number into a browser search window (I remember [email protected] mentioning that) and you'll usually get results with stores and prices. Example: a 110 OE jet search shows Walmart at $5.86 and PartsPak.com at $5.45. I didn't check on tax and shipping. My dealer offers online ordering, competitive prices, no shipping, but Michigan sales tax.

I know I keep posting part numbers of the jets, and I'll do it again here...sorry if it seems stupid and redundant, but since this is a great how-to thread, it may just help a little.

These are the forum user recommended_*largest*_jets for your US assembled_HSS_GX snow engine (built from late 2015 to 2018):

GX200
#78 – 0.78 mm [.0307"] – Honda part no.: 99101-124-0780

GX270
#92 – 0.92 mm [.0362"] – Honda part no.: 99101-ZF5-0920

GX390
#110 – 1.10 mm [.0433"] – Honda part no.: 99101-ZH8-1100


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> drmerdp said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for the positive feedback.
> ...


I’ve had the dealer look up the part number and order OE jets. eBay has some, usually in a package of 3 similar sizes for test and tuning. I also like NRracing.com, they have aftermarket and OE jets available.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Outstanding video, clear, instructable, well produced, things moved along.


----------



## connor77 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey DRM - how about creating a video for how to adjust RPMs? Seems there has been greater success with moving RPMs up to the higher end of the range and I know I would benefit from seeing how this is done...


----------



## jwasilko (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks! Great video!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

connor77 said:


> Hey DRM - how about creating a video for how to adjust RPMs? Seems there has been greater success with moving RPMs up to the higher end of the range and I know I would benefit from seeing how this is done...


That’s a good suggestion. I can do that when I have some time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I really like your Honda videos. Can I have permission to share them with my Facebook group membership? Watching a video in most cases is much better than writing and reading instructions we post for the most common basic maintenance and repair advice .

what do you have planned for future videos?

How about proper adjustment of scraper bar and skid shoes? A very common question and problem brought up by group members. Or hooking up an LED light system? I'm sure you have some good ideas as you can see what is asked frequently here on the Honda forum. 

What would really be nice is a "How To Operate A Honda Snowblower Correctly" video. From experience 90% of the problems I hear about and/or repairs are from owners using their blowers incorrectly. I was thinking about doing this myself but have no video equipment or experience. Honda corp has one for the newer machines but I wish there was one for the older HS series. 

I am amazed by the lack of good quality Honda snow blower how to videos on the internet. Yes, there are some made by Honda on cleaning a carb and some other basic repairs. There are a couple other good ones made by some. 

This one you made is very concise , easy to understand , and no unnecessary fluff and/or comedy. We don't need to sit thru a 15 minute video listening to a lot of talk and jokes to get to the heart of the problem when a 5 minute video will do. I really like Donyboy73 videos but he does not do very many Honda ones.

Once again, thank you for this video.


----------



## connor77 (Oct 17, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I really like your Honda videos. Can I have permission to share them with my Facebook group membership? Watching a video in most cases is much better than writing and reading instructions we post for the most common basic maintenance and repair advice .
> 
> what do you have planned for future videos?
> 
> ...


Totally agree with all of this - especially the request for a skid shoe and scraper bar adjustment video. I bought the new Honda plastic ones to go on the sides and I want to protect my machine but also not lose the digging capabilities so a proper set up video would be great. Also appreciate Orang's comment about 5 minute videos, when appropriate, being more than enough. 

Thanks again for the re-jet video DRM. I'm now much less apprehensive about changing out the jet based on watching you do it...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I appreciate the positive affirmations. I never did a how to video before and I love how well received it was. I plan to do more videos moving forward, and those suggestions are a good start.

The video is public on youtube, so please feel free to share it. I'm all about community, collaboration, and sharing knowledge.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> I appreciate the positive affirmations. I never did a how to video before and I love how well received it was. I plan to do more videos moving forward, and those suggestions are a good start.
> 
> The video is public on youtube, so please feel free to share it. I'm all about community, collaboration, and sharing knowledge.


Excellent video. Thank you for this.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Very helpful video. Nice!


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

I like how you got up close so that it was easy to see exactly what was happening in all of the steps required.
Too many people do this how to videos from a distance that makes it hard to see up close.

I'd like to see a "how to" on checking and adjusting the RPM on the 1332 (if you are taking requests....lol)


----------



## jwasilko (Jan 5, 2018)

Nshusky said:


> I'd like to see a "how to" on checking and adjusting the RPM on the 1332 (if you are taking requests....lol)



2nd that!


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

I appreciate the video very much. Thank you for taking the time to show us first hand how to change the jet in our HSS.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi, I did a search for HS55 rejecting but nothing showed up for that. Does anyone have recommendations/comments on whether it's smart to rejet an older gx160 engine? Heck it could even be a gx140...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toats MaGoats said:


> Hi, I did a search for HS55 rejecting but nothing showed up for that. Does anyone have recommendations/comments on whether it's smart to rejet an older gx160 engine? Heck it could even be a gx140...


The original HS55K0 had a GX140 engine. It probably came with a #70 jet (high altitude options were #68 & #65). It is probably jetted fine for sea level with the #70, #65 above 6000' and #68 in between.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

tabora said:


> The original HS55K0 had a GX140 engine. It probably came with a #70 jet (high altitude options were #68 & #65). It is probably jetted fine for sea level with the #70, #65 above 6000' and #68 in between.


Yep, just checked. GX140 on my K2 ver. And I'm at 1050m / 3,450 ft elevation. So I could probably use a #68 for better performance. Thanks for the info!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toats MaGoats said:


> Yep, just checked. GX140 on my K2 ver. And I'm at 1050m / 3,450 ft elevation. So I could probably use a #68 for better performance. Thanks for the info!!


Just to be clear: richer jet usually = better performance. If you have a #70 currently, going to a #68 is going leaner. You'll have to check what jet is in there and then determine which way to go based on your current performance.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes but at my elevation I think going a bit leaner fuel mix could put me in a bit better combustion zone. For the $6 it is for a #68 jet, it's sooooo worth trying out 


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toats MaGoats said:


> Yes but at my elevation I think going a bit leaner fuel mix could put me in a bit better combustion zone. For the $6 it is for a #68 jet, it's sooooo worth trying out


Well, just take the 10 minutes it takes to check before ordering a new one. You might have a #68 in there already, if the original dealer did the altitude setup properly.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Oh yes for sure! 

Edit: just checked and my HS55-K2, GX140 has a #70 main jet in the carb currently and I'm at an elevation of 3,500ft. Therefore I should have a #68 size.

So since a lot of you are installing larger orifice main jets, are you at sea level? 


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowonmind!! (Oct 20, 2017)




----------

